# Melanophryniscus stelzneri



## tato (Feb 14, 2007)

Hi, I just received few of this toads from a friend, does anybody know how to diferenciate males from females?
Best regards.
Tato


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2007)

When they call. How many did you get?
I have three and am Unable to breed them.


----------



## tato (Feb 14, 2007)

Thanks for your reply
I have 8, for how long did you have them?
Regards


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2007)

almost 2 years now,
8!!! Wow, you hit the jackpot. These are my favorite amphibians.


----------



## tato (Feb 14, 2007)

There is a great article wrote by Seth Doty that explain reproduction and very nice facts about the species.
Yes this is a fantastic animal.
Are you sure that you have males and females? I just read that males and females have a call!
Regards.


----------



## froggie4queen (Apr 9, 2007)

I didn't know what these were so I had to Google it. Those are fantastic  little toads and I really envy you.
Here's a sit that also has an audio of their call. Perhaps you'll be interested if you haven't already heard them. If you click of the words
" Im a noisy little blighter", you can hear their call.

http://homepage.ntlworld.com/alan.cann/Mstelzneri.html


----------



## tato (Feb 14, 2007)

thanks for the info I will check it.
So it looks that nobody know how the diferenciate males from females?
Regards


----------



## trow (Aug 25, 2005)

Females are larger in general with a few exceptions.Also check the throats and you will see sign's of vocalization from the boy's.I don't recommend you picking them up alot especially if they are Wc.They are rather timid and shy toads with regards to holding but bold in there terrariums. Look for nuptial pads on males,otherwise wait for them to sing which is very pleasing
goodluck


----------



## tato (Feb 14, 2007)

thank a lot for the advice I will see if I can diferenciate them.
Regards


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2007)

Two of my toads used to sing on a regular basis. I have not heard them in a long while. Might have something to do with the fact that Im not home as much anymore.
The third has never sung for me, but looks smaller than the other two. Its really confusing.


----------



## tato (Feb 14, 2007)

I read in a french article that both male and female have a call!!! 
Also I didn't found any diference in my toads (
I would like to point that it will be interesting if we can found where our toads are coming from because the Melanophryniscus stezlneri group have at least six diferent species and three subspecies, so if we can found where they come from we can be sure of what species we are talking about.
Regards.


----------



## trow (Aug 25, 2005)

They need some time to settle in.Give them a chance to adjust and maybe you will have better results.I have never heard my females call maybe he had some non dominant males.Also you wont find any differance regarding nuptial pads until breeding activity begins followed by amplexus. Then once that happens it is pretty obvious who is who.
goodluck


----------



## tato (Feb 14, 2007)

Thanks for your reply, do you breed them in any special season or you can do it when you want to?
Regards


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2007)

_M. stelzneri_ seems to have variation in appearance. Trow, do you know where yours are from?
http://calphotos.berkeley.edu/cgi/img_q ... ifeform=ne


----------



## tato (Feb 14, 2007)

I just realice that mine toads are not stezlneri but they are named Melanophryniscus sp. 1 they are part of the Melanophryniscus stelzneri group but they are not, and I can say that they are much alike to your toads Khamul1of9.
By the way the last toad in the left it's not stelzneri but montevidiensis.
Regards
Victor


----------



## RBroskie (Jan 21, 2007)

these are really cool little toads, anyone know anyone who breeds them, i would love to get my hands on some.


----------



## trow (Aug 25, 2005)

Khamul mine are from the pampas in argentina so I was told but they do have a small range throughout southern brazil,urugua,argentina so you never know 100 %.Mine all have similar markings no uniform dots like some others may have.I do think they are a differant species or atleast sub species of stelzneri. The offspring are jet black at first then they slowly get the typical stelzneri adult coloration over time.

goodluck


----------



## tato (Feb 14, 2007)

trow have you got any pictures so we can compare.
I'm not sure that they live in the Argentinean Pampa I think that they live more to the north.
Regards.


----------



## trow (Aug 25, 2005)

Here is a pic of one of my girls


another










and a fat boy


----------



## tato (Feb 14, 2007)

Thanks for the pictures, they looks like mine toads, any picture of the belly?
Regards


----------



## trow (Aug 25, 2005)

No pics of the bellies I dont mess with my animals like that unless something is wrong.Or just get a lucky shot which I haven't yet.
trow


----------



## tato (Feb 14, 2007)

I would like to share a picture of one of my Melanophryniscus.
sex? No idea!
Regards


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2007)

Well, here are some old pics of mine:


----------



## tato (Feb 14, 2007)

Khamul, naice pics, they looks like mine I think tha tthey are the same species.
Did you have any luck trying to breed them? or still nothing?
Regards.


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2007)

For now, still nothing. I have no choice but to do it the way Trow does it. Cold period followed by rain chamber.


----------



## tato (Feb 14, 2007)

By cold period we are talking about what tempreture, I was thinking to take the tank out and take it to a deposit, but I'm afraid that the deposit it's too could, here we are having a very could autum/winter temperatures below 0ºC and the deposit doesn't have any calefaction at all. And what about ligth? If you give them a winnter period are they going to invernate? Do you still give them food? sorry for all of this question but I'm not sure what to do!
Regards.


----------



## trow (Aug 25, 2005)

zero degree's not a good idea.I could possibly see them finding a comfortable gradient in the wild where it got down into the 40's but in captivity I recomend not to go below mid 50's.They will brumate once temp's are lowered feeding will slow down drastically but I have seen mine snatch a stray critter even at these cold temps which leads me to think that they can take really cold weather just cant reproduce those kinda temp's in florida and so far my temp's have worked just fine. Water is a must I keep the medium they are in moist but not saturated while they rest.
Goodluck


----------



## tato (Feb 14, 2007)

Trow, Thanks a lot for your advice! I will see what happens and then I will let you know.  
Regrard


----------



## trow (Aug 25, 2005)

One more thing since you live down there maybe try going out and observing them in the wild and get some site data for the very few people who work with them.Just a thought 
If you live within a reasonable distance of course


----------



## tato (Feb 14, 2007)

Trow, I thought just like you, unfortunately I live 1.000 Km from the closest Melanophryniscus sp. the good thing is that this is not too far from where my Mother lives  so I have the idea to go and watch.
Of course if I have luck I will post the pictures and comments here in forum.
Regards.


----------



## trow (Aug 25, 2005)

Please do it is much needed.


----------



## tato (Feb 14, 2007)

Don't worry I will, maybe in the spring.
I was reading some papers and it looks like you, Kabul and me don't have Melanophryniscus stelzneri but Melanophryniscus klappenbachi, the yellow line between the eyes is caracterist of this species. Of course it's part of the stelzneri group.
Regards.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2007)

Thanks for the info! I would love to see these in their natural state.


----------



## OneTwentySix (Nov 11, 2004)

You need to get some export permits, Tato.  They're so hard to find in the US, it's saddening. 

And if not, well, export some photos! =)


----------



## tato (Feb 14, 2007)

I will try to export some photos  once I get them.
The good thing is that there are few people in USA that are breeding them so it's possible to get captive breeding toads. 
Regards.


----------

